# I need help handfeeding my 14 day old Pigeon ASAP!



## bogusfed (Jul 12, 2015)

I acquired a baby Damascene Pigeon from a breeder on craigslist yesterday. By the way, my baby's name is Dodo. I believe Dodo is around 14 days old as I have done some research on the internet by looking at some pigeon growth stage pictures. I could be wrong, too. Anyway, I have been measuring Dodo's weight since yesterday, and the weight of Dodo was initially:

226 grams - when I first brought Dodo home
229 grams - after feeding Dodo at night

The next day:

219 grams - after feeding Dodo in the morning
197 grams - before Dodo's evening feeding
201 grams - after feeding Dodo at night

I am worried about Dodo's loss of weight. I have an avian bird scale with me and it is not malfunctioning.

Dodo's droppings are solid, and sometimes with a clear liquid around it, depending on the time of day.

Since Dodo is in a new environment, could the new setting cause Dodo to be under stress and therefore, have loss of appetite? Or is Dodo sick?

Also, I have been using Kaytee Exact handfeeding formula, as YouTube videos such as https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39O0x9aHRiM suggest using what I am using.

My main difficulty is opening the beak of Dodo during feeding. Dodo won't open its beak willingly at all and inserting the syringe into it is VERY difficult. The breeder said I don't have to use a syringe at this point and I could start putting in seeds. But other videos like the YouTube one suggest otherwise.

Does anybody here have any suggestions, information, and advice? Thank you.

Friday's photo:









Saturday Morning (today) photo:


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can start feeding him defrosted peas, soaked in warm water. Feed 3 times daily, about 30 at a time.

You will have to force open the beak and put the pea in the back of the bird's mouth and he will swallow. Will be difficult the first couple of times, but they learn quickly. The peas have sufficient water, but you can also dip the beak in water for him to start drinking.

Leave some peas with him, that's the best way for him to practice how to eat. And then when he has learned to eat peas by himself, you can start mixing small seeds with the peas.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Dodo is such a cutie! Thank you for hand feeding him! Let us know how he does with the corn and peas.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi, 
A cute baby you have but no bird will open his mouth willingly, you need to force feed him. 
If you want to know how to do it, read this :

If you need to feed peas/corns to a pigeon, hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This gives you more control. Reach from behind his head with one hand and grasp his beak on either side. Now use your free hand to open the beak, and put a pea in, then push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Then do another. It gets easier with practice, and the bird also gets more used to it, and won't fight as much. If you can't handle the bird, then use the sleeve cut off a t-shirt, slip it over his head and onto his body, with his head sticking out. This will stop him from being able to fight you so much. Just don't make it tight around his crop area. It helps if you have him facing your right side if you are right handed. Start with about 30 defrosted and warmed peas. Warm, not hot. Do that maybe 3 times a day, but let the crop empty between times.
Remember frozen defrosted peas/corns should be thawed under hot water to make them warm/normal from in and outside both. Never give hot/cold stuff to any bird. 

These video links will help you further to understand the process on how to do it:

https://youtu.be/FkhpJMCzbFQ

https://youtu.be/9ZqI8idx-SQ

Hope it helps.


----------



## bogusfed (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you all for the information!

I am having a VERY difficult time opening his beak. I've tried all of your suggestions. What is the proper way to hold a pigeon from squirming, without risk of injury? He just won't budge a crack in his mouth now after I tried the force feeding of peas this morning.

Do I grip the lower beak from behind his head? Or do grip something else? I'm really confused? I'm afraid of accidentally twisting/breaking his neck when he squirms.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

You have to get hold of whole beak from left hand upper as well as lower. From right hand you have to open his lower beak. And put a pea in his mouth and slightly slide in with index finger down the throat and allow him to swallow by releasing his beak. Now try with second. 
If you hold the pigeon firm in your lap and fold his legs at back as we usually hold them and make them sit like this in your lap, it will be more easy. You just have to slightly keep your left hand on his back and fingers at his beak. 
It is very easy once you get hang of it. 
If still you find it difficult, wrap him in a towel and feed, in that way he won't be able to flap. Remember he shouldn't get hurt while feeding. Holding him firm is necessary else they will get hurt in flapping and resisting the feed.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Go to www.pigeonrescue.co.uk and then caring for pigeon and in that click on the link feeding peas/corn, that will help in how to hold his beak. 
if you don't find it, post back I will try sending you a link.
Also hydration and warmth is necessary during feeding,so dip his beak in a dish with water (not nostrils) and allow him to take few sips before feeding.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When you hold him on your lap and against your body, it gives you quite a bit of control. 

If you need to feed peas/corns to a pigeon, hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This gives you more control. Reach from behind his head with one hand and grasp his beak on either side. Now use your free hand to open the beak, and put a pea in, then push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Then do another. It gets easier with practice, and the bird also gets more used to it, and won't fight as much. If you can't handle the bird, then use the sleeve cut off a t-shirt, slip it over his head and onto his body, with his head sticking out. This will stop him from being able to fight you so much. Just don't make it tight around his crop area. It helps if you have him facing your right side if you are right handed. Start with about 30 defrosted and warmed peas. Warm, not hot. Do that maybe 3 times a day, but let the crop empty between times.

The videos that were posted with these directions don't go with the pea feeding. That is on feeding seed. And you don't need to rehydrate the bird. The peas have a lot of moisture and will give him some water. To teach him to drink though, you can gently dip his beak into a small crock of water, but not over the nostril. If you do this several times daily, he will eventually learn.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

bogusfed said:


> Thank you all for the information!
> 
> I am having a VERY difficult time opening his beak. I've tried all of your suggestions. What is the proper way to hold a pigeon from squirming, without risk of injury? He just won't budge a crack in his mouth now after I tried the force feeding of peas this morning.
> 
> Do I grip the lower beak from behind his head? Or do grip something else? I'm really confused? I'm afraid of accidentally twisting/breaking his neck when he squirms.


If you have him against your tummy, he can't squirm all that much. Use your index finger and thumb to go around the head from behind. If you are a right handed person, then face him that way, and come around his head with your left hand. Use the same thumb and index finger to clasp the sides of his beak. You still have the rest of the fingers on that hand to steady the bird. Hold him against you. Now use the right hand to help to pry the beak open.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes I am sorry. 
The videos that are in link are showing the small seeds methods, also it is not in lap. 
You can get some idea from it how to make him sit and how to open his beak but for peas /corns you need to give them one by one as directed in post. 
I will try to get the peas/corns link posted here as soon as I get a chance to update it on YouTube or if I get any link for the same. 
In case you need it urgently and you are still not getting how to feed peas /corns, I can mail you my video if you pm me your email ID.


----------



## bogusfed (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks everybody! I've manage to open its beak, sometimes with ease other times with difficulty. In short, its like for every 5 misses, I get one opening where the pea goes in with ease.

Also, I wanted to ask...

I heard my Damascene Pigeon can be flighty because of its breed. But since I am hand-feeding it since its baby age, will this help it become more tame and used towards me? I plan to put in a pigeon pants/diaper when it is a full-grown adult and have it as an indoor pet. 

My main question is, how much handling, if any should I be giving or NOT giving my baby right now? Or none for now since it is too young?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The more you handle when young, the more he will be used to you. Hand feeding will do the same. 

Opening the beak is easy. Take the top and bottom and gently pry apart.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Funny each birds beak clench strength is different, the hen in my videos u have is a large hen with a short beak and she literally now will OPEN her own beak when she sees my hand coming, I can almost literally use one hand lol. I have another small hen who allows me to open with min effort and one that I have to PRY open, she has a vice type clench but what she is doing is anticipating me feeding and wants to close her mouth to swallow the food before I get it in lol. So I am basically holding her lower beak part of her head and sticking my baby fingernail into the side of her beak to 'break the seal' so to speak and then when the mouth is open I apply a little pressure with the left hand on either side as if to pinch in a bit to keep it open while I stuff the food in. I can actually do 3 peas at one rolling them in. It igets easier as you do it more often,the bird will co operate much better.

Believe me it gets way easier. I have a girl I am helping from PT with her scalped baby and she was horrified and stuck with it and now it is SO easy for her. It will be the same for you too.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jay, I checked afterwards that in the video links I posted the second part shows how to feed peas/corns in the same way as CBL was feeding peanuts to Beanie. 
I think you didn't see the complete video?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

kiddy said:


> Jay, I checked afterwards that in the video links I posted the second part shows how to feed peas/corns in the same way as CBL was feeding peanuts to Beanie.
> I think you didn't see the complete video?


Just think it makes it confusing when talking about one way, but showing a video of another way is all. And not on lap and against body, which usually makes it easier and with more control for someone not used to it.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> Just think it makes it confusing when talking about one way, but showing a video of another way is all. And not on lap and against body, which usually makes it easier and with more control for someone not used to it.



So if we post only second for peas/corns method, and not the first one(peanuts or peas/corns no differenece)? And yes i do understand that's not in lap. Problem is we don't have a separate video for peas/corns, I have one with the same method keeping pigeon in lap but I was feeding him calcium tablet  that too not on youtube. 
So difficult to demonstrate  huh


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

Yes. As I have read on here "hold in the lap" I have wondered why this would be easy. I personally hold them to my chest. That way I can have good control with, on my left hand, holding the back of the bird to my chest, while wrapping my fingers around both sides of the head and allowing those fingers to hold the beak open after I open it with my right. Then I have my right hand totally free to feed and push the food or meds to the back of the birds mouth for him to swallow.
Boy, this is hard to explain when it is actually pretty simple.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LOL. I know, it is hard to explain. Whatever works for you is what you need to do. Chest, lap, whatever. On a towel covered lap, I find it very easy. After explaining, wouldn't think a video would be all that necessary. When you go to do it, it just makes sense.

Kiddy, I don't care what videos you post. I just said that when you explain the peas, then write that "t_his video will give you a better idea_", and one has nothing to do with the other, then it just gets more complicated.

I mean, hold the bird in a way that gives you control, and you have both hands to get the beak open. Someone needs to be able to figure some of it out. It's too difficult to write it all so everyone understands. This is actually pretty simple.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I understand it is simple.was trying to ask for other's sake who find it difficult and trying hard to get into it and sufferer will be the bird, so.
Well thanks to explain.


----------



## bogusfed (Jul 12, 2015)

It has been a week since I brought home my Damascene Pigeon from the breeder, and I wanted to post today's photo: 










My main worries is if there is something wrong with my pigeon's feathers on its head and neck areas. It looks spiky and wet on the photo (because I handfed him right before), but when dry the feathers are not soft looking. Is that normal? 

Also, when do the feathers underneath the wings grow? 

And how do I wean him to eat by himself? I bought him pigeon seeds and placed a few in the small dish inside his cage, along with water.

Also, his current weight (after being handfed is 230 grams). When I got him from the breeder, he was 226 grams. Will he gain (not lose) weight when I wean him and let him eat on his own? Is his weight ideal for his size and age?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I see a bald spot under chin or some over chest and you said some are under wings too? Common sign for canker but let others have an opinion on it.


----------



## bogusfed (Jul 12, 2015)

Does my pigeon look healthy?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You should be weighing him _before_ feeding to get his weight. That would tell more. 
As far as the feathers under the wing, they do take a while to come in, but the lack of feathers on the face, under chin, can be a symptoms of canker. I would treat him for that as it is very common, especially with stress, which this little guy has had, with a new home, new routine and all. Metronidazole in tablet form is the easiest to give him. He should be treated for that. He is absolutely adorable.


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

He is so cute! His markings are beautiful!! You two are going to be so bonded after this experience. Why did some one sell him so young?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Many breeders don't really care. They have too many and want to get rid of them. If they had cared, they wouldn't have sold him so young. Would have waited till the bird was ready.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Really beautiful. So sad that breeders don't allow them to be in parents care at least till they are weaned, they need parents, so stressful to leave parents and nest at this early age.


----------



## bogusfed (Jul 12, 2015)

My young damascene pigeon is doing quite well. He now weighs 333 grams compared to 226 grams when I got him on July 10. I took him to an avian vet for an exam and he is healthy! The vet even suggested Harrison's bird food which my pigeon now eats everyday.

My main problem is that my pigeon has a difficult time perching on my finger and on anything above the ground. How do I train him to perch? Is it too late now?

He currently lives inside a wire dog crate.


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

I can't wait to see another picture of your little guy! I am NO expert and just starting out with my pigeons, but I do know they do not like to sit on fingers or round perches. I hold my hand flat or let them sit on my bent forearm. As for in their cage/coop they like flat perches, box perches or V perches. Just search on the internet "pigeon perches." As for anything else, the internet has LOTS of information. Some good, some bad so just be careful. The u-tube videos are a great source. Watch out though because if you are like me you will get so involved in watching, hours will go by without even realizing it.
Your baby is adorable!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree that your baby truly is adorable.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons don't really like to perch like that, as was mentioned. They like a flat perch.


----------



## bogusfed (Jul 12, 2015)

Here are today's (7-30-2015) photos:


----------



## bogusfed (Jul 12, 2015)

Also, my baby pigeon's nails are very sharp. Should I take her to a bird groomer to have them filed and trimmed a little? Or should I wait a few more weeks? Her sharp nails sometimes gets tangled with the diaper's cloth when she lays down, but not all the time.


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

This baby is growing fast and SO ADORABLE! Love the coloring! Thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

What a white cutie, he looks so happy. Keep with the updates.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow!!! Such a beautiful bird. Loved the pics and how he is carrying the diaper is awesome, i never tried it.  
Looks cool and healthy, you raised him very well. 
Well done


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Your lovely bird is growing up so fast! You have done a wonderful,job!


----------

